# Paph niveum



## SlipperKing (Jun 25, 2017)

My best niveum for leaf pattern


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 25, 2017)

nice flower, too


----------



## troy (Jun 25, 2017)

Wow!! Very nice!!


----------



## Stone (Jun 25, 2017)

Rick, what temps and how much water do you give niveum in winter?


----------



## abax (Jun 25, 2017)

I rather think it's nice all over!


----------



## Secundino (Jun 26, 2017)

Very nice!


----------



## gego (Jun 26, 2017)

Very well grown. Congrats


----------



## blondie (Jun 26, 2017)

Amazing flower, and by the looks a great floweer.


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 26, 2017)

Mike, winter lows are 50 F. That only last a week or two at the most. Watering is on the dry side. Even the summer months the plant drys between watering.
I'm trying a new potting setup, clay pot with clay hydroponic balls then sprinkling on pro-mix, about 1/3 of the pot. Water that in so the pro-mix settles into the top third of the pot. As you can imagine, it dries fairly quick. Currently water every second day.

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## troy (Jun 26, 2017)

Whats your current temps?


----------



## OrchidIsa (Jun 26, 2017)

:smitten:


----------



## Stone (Jun 26, 2017)

SlipperKing said:


> Mike, winter lows are 50 F. That only last a week or two at the most. Watering is on the dry side. Even the summer months the plant drys between watering.
> I'm trying a new potting setup, clay pot with clay hydroponic balls then sprinkling on pro-mix, about 1/3 of the pot. Water that in so the pro-mix settles into the top third of the pot. As you can imagine, it dries fairly quick. Currently water every second day.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk



Wow! I'm surprized you let it get down to 50. I would be too nervous! How come it lasts only a week or two? Whatever you are doing seems to be giving results. 
I read about your new potting technique before. It's similar to what they are doing in Thailand right? I may try a couple like that myself this year. Are you finding the roots are happier with this fine mix on top?


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 26, 2017)

troy said:


> Whats your current temps?


Max today, 82. I haven't reset my min/max thermometer in a month so at some point it was as much as 88.

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 26, 2017)

You have a good one, Rick!


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 26, 2017)

Stone said:


> Wow! I'm surprized you let it get down to 50. I would be too nervous! How come it lasts only a week or two? Whatever you are doing seems to be giving results.
> I read about your new potting technique before. It's similar to what they are doing in Thailand right? I may try a couple like that myself this year. Are you finding the roots are happier with this fine mix on top?


After visiting southern California and seeing they basically don't heat at all. I figured I was pampering mine too much. Winter only last two months at the most here, January, February. We had one day this past winter the temp got down to the freezing mark. I left armeniacum, villosum, dianthum, micranthum and esquirolei out all winter except for that one day and they're doing great. I posted the villosum aureum when it bloomed. All were in net baskets and they dried out pretty good before I watered again. 

Only about 2 weeks in the months I mention does the temps get down in the low 40s. Most of the time winter temps are upper 40s low to mid 50s.

The only brachy so far that doesn't like this clay pot setup is bellatulum.

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## troy (Jun 26, 2017)

Thanks rick!!


----------



## Guldal (Jun 27, 2017)

Nice flower (and quite big for a niveum, right?)! And I concur: the foliage - or what one can see of it, looks great! :wink:


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 28, 2017)

Ok Mike I took a few PICS of the godefroyae in and out of the clay pot. My tag has a potting date of 7/16/16 so not quite a year. 
In the pot as of today:
Then it knocked out: a nice new root showing along with the old roots in great shape.
The last PIC: what was left in the pot after plant was removed.
Take note; not a lot of ProMix used in the pot overall.




Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Karayannis (Jun 29, 2017)

Excellent blooming and culture


----------



## SlipperKing (Jul 7, 2017)

Alright! I reversed photo storage on Photobucket. I opened my PB account, downloaded my recent images and the edited and re-posted into this thread.
It was a pain in the a$$ but possible to recovery my images that PB conveniently blocked and repost. I have nearly 2000 orchid pics in PB I can't do a thing with except store  

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Stone (Aug 6, 2019)

SlipperKing said:


> Ok Mike I took a few PICS of the godefroyae in and out of the clay pot. My tag has a potting date of 7/16/16 so not quite a year.
> In the pot as of today:
> Then it knocked out: a nice new root showing along with the old roots in great shape.
> The last PIC: what was left in the pot after plant was removed.
> ...


Sorry for the late reply Rick (are you still alive? ) How is the clay pot/leca/pro mix set up going now. Still doing the same?


----------



## GuRu (Aug 15, 2019)

Nice P. niveum with dark foliage, lovely.



SlipperKing said:


> After visiting southern California and seeing they basically don't heat at all. I figured I was pampering mine too much. Winter only last two months at the most here, January, February. We had one day this past winter the temp got down to the freezing mark. I left armeniacum, villosum, dianthum, micranthum and esquirolei out all winter except for that one day and they're doing great. I posted the villosum aureum when it bloomed. All were in net baskets and they dried out pretty good before I watered again.
> .......


You're a lucky one with growing your plants in that climate in the open.

Rick, I'm impressed too seeing your P. godefroyae growing nicely in your potting mix which is almost Leca balls (burned clay). I wouln't expected that, because I experimented with these balls too, many years ago, although with plastic pots and without success. Maybe the clay pot is the trick.


----------



## SlipperKing (Aug 18, 2019)

Yep, I'm still alive! Just celebrated my 64th birthday yesterday.

The brachys are still chugging along


----------



## NYEric (Aug 19, 2019)

Happy birthday!


----------



## GuRu (Aug 20, 2019)

Yes Rick, belated happy birthday


----------

